# Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South) - June 2011



## The Bread Guy (31 May 2011)

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jun 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
010935UTC Jun 11* 

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8114:blast-in-maiwand-kill-and-wounds-8-joint-enemy&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast in Maiwand kill and wounds 8 joint enemy</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 01 June 2011 13:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 01 – Later yesterday, US invaders along with their puppets were patrolling in Kala Shamir’s Shalghami Manda area, Maiwand district when 2 IED’s simultaneously detonated on the, killing and wounding 3 puppets and 5 invaders.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8110uppet-contractor-killed-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppet contractor killed in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 01 June 2011 11:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 01 – At around dusk time yesterday, a puppet contractor working for the American invaders (Nanai) died in Mirwaise hospital from his wounds after being shot by Mujahideen in Mirwaise Maina area of Kandahar city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8109olice-vehicle-seized-in-shahwalikot-fighting&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police vehicle seized in Shahwalikot fighting</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 01 June 2011 11:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 01 – Mujahideen seized a police vehicle besides killing 1 puppet and wounding 2 others in a 3 hour fight which took place in Shahwalikot district’s Sozniyano area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8113olice-commander-gunned-down-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police commander gunned down in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 01 June 2011 13:42 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 01 – Baridad, a local police commander in Arghandab’s Kok area was gunned down and killed by Mujahideen at 07:00 am this morning near Mirwaise Nika Ziyarat area of Kandahar city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8118owerful-mine-obliterated-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Powerful mine obliterates US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 01 June 2011 13:45 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 01 – In Zhiri’s Pashmoo area, a US tank was obliterated by a powerful mine, killing 2 invaders and fatally wounding another early yesterday afternoon time.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jun 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
020035UTC Jun 11*  

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8128anjwaee-attack-claims-3-puppets-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Panjwaee attack claims 3 puppets lives</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 01 June 2011 19:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 01 – Mujahideen seized a RPG and a Kalashnikov rifle after shooting dead 3 police in Spirwan area of Panjwaee district in an ambush at 09:00 am this morning.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8139:boldak-explosion-kills-3-border-police&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Boldak explosion kills 3 border police</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 02 June 2011 01:32 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 01 – A police vehicle was destroyed by an IED at 03:00 pm today, killing 3 puppets onboard and wounding 4 others in Rabat’s Parshi area, Boldak district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8143:firefight-takes-place-in-sfirwan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Firefight takes place in Sfirwan</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 02 June 2011 01:40 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 01 –Cowardly police fled Panjwaee’s Sfirwan area after taking on deadly casualties in a 2 hour firefight at 02:00 pm today.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8124:3-police-killed-in-qalat&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 police killed in Qalat</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 01 June 2011 19:08 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 01 – At around 06:00 pm yesterday in Maghlizo area near Qalat city, 3 police were killed when Mujahideen attacked their foot patrol.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jun 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
030105UTC Jun 11* 

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8185:invaders-tank-hits-land-mine-in-boldak&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Invaders tank hits land mine in Boldak</a>* 


> *Thursday, 02 June 2011 21:46 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, June. 02 – All Canadian invaders onboard their tank were killed and wounded after hitting a land mine in Bodak’s Shadizo area later yesterday.*


* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8188anjwaee-firefight-leaves-4-puppets-dead&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Panjwaee firefight leaves 4 puppets dead</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 02 June 2011 21:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 02 – In Zangawat area of Panjwaee district, a 2 hour firefight took place between Mujahideen and local police in which 4 minions were left dead, 5 wounded besides a Mujahid embracing martyrdom (may All accept him).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8152:invader-dies-along-with-his-dog-tank-eliminated&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Invader dies along with his dog, tank eliminated</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 02 June 2011 12:42 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 02 – Reports from Boldak district say that a US invader along with his dog was instantly killed by an IED blast in Nawa’s Akhtaro village while climbing up a hill at around 05:00 m yesterday. Another report from the district’s Shadizo area adds that a similar blast also hit a US tank late yesterday afternoon time, causing the invaders deadly casualties and damages.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8176:5-puppets-killed-terenkot-fighting&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 puppets killed Terenkot fighting</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 02 June 2011 19:15 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, June. 02 – Mujahideen from Terenkot city say that they attacked an ANA patrol this morning in Joz area which turned into a bloody fight, still ongoing this afternoon in which 5 puppets have so far been killed. Another report from the city adds that 2 police were also killed in an armed attack at 12:00 pm in Darwaishano area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8174:roadside-bomb-tears-through-police-vehicle-3-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Roadside bomb tears through police vehicle, 3 killed</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 02 June 2011 17:56 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, June. 02 – A roadside bomb earlier this morning ripped through a police vehicle in Chah Hada area located near Terenkot city, killing and wounding all puppets onboard after which an armed attack was carried out, further killing 3 more minions.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8162olice-check-post-overrun-by-mujahideen&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police check post overrun by Mujahideen</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 02 June 2011 15:36 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, June. 02 – Mujahideen overran a police check post at around 04:00 am this morning in Chah Hada area near Terenkot city, seizing the weapons and equipment inside after the puppets fled.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8163:zhiri-mine-kills-american-terrorist&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Zhiri mine kills American terrorist</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 02 June 2011 15:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 02 – A mine in Zhiri’s Nalgham area detonated on a foot patrol of US invaders at 04:00 pm yesterday, killing an American terrorist and fatally wounding 1 another.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8150:us-mine-sweeper-armored-vehicle-blown-apart&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US mine sweeper armored vehicle blown apart</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 02 June 2011 12:40 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, June. 02 – A US invader’s mine sweeper armored vehicle was blown apart at midday yesterday by a land mine, killing the invader onboard Dehrawood’s Nawabad area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8164:vehicle-destroyed-as-police-patrol-comes-under-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Vehicle destroyed as police patrol comes under attack</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 02 June 2011 15:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 02 – In Babak area near Qalat city, Mujahideen attacked a police patrol, destroying 1 vehicle by RPG fire, killing and wounding all puppets onboard at around dusk time yesterday.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jun 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
041030UTC Jun 11*

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8236:takht-pul-blast-kills-4-puppets&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Takht Pul blast kills 4 puppets</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 04 June 2011 01:29 Qari yousuf ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 03 – Some 4 puppet police were killed in Takht Pul district’s Babali Ghwandi area when a mine detonated on their foot patrol at 07:00 am this morning. Another report adds that 2 police lost their lives at 10:00 am local time in a land mine attack which destroyed their vehicle near the mentioned district center.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8208:roadside-bomb-kills-3-police&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Roadside bomb kills 3 police</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 03 June 2011 18:58 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 03 – 3 puppet police lost their lives while 3 others were severely wounded yesterday when a roadside bomb exploded on them while trying to defuse it in near Anar Dara district center.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8221:mine-rips-through-police-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mine rips through police vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 03 June 2011 19:22 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 03 – As many as 2 puppet police got killed with 4 others sustaining deadly wounds in a mine attack which ripped through their vehicle at dusk time yesterday in Khakrez district’s Shtagarden area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8234:commander-along-with-3-gunmen-killed-vehicle-eliminated&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Commander along with 3 gunmen killed, vehicle eliminated</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 04 June 2011 01:26 Qari yousuf ahmadi
URUZGAN, June. 03 – Lalai, a local police commander was killed along with 3 of his gunmen in Tango area of Shora district in a Mujahideen attack on their check post. Another report adds that 2 police lost their lives at 10:00 am local time in a land mine attack which destroyed their vehicle near the mentioned district center.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8215:mujahideen-gun-down-and-kill-puppet-commander&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen gun down and kill puppet commander</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 03 June 2011 19:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, June. 03 – A puppet police commander of 2 check posts by the name of Rahmatullah was gunned down and killed at 02:00 pm yesterday in Sarmarghab area of Terenkot city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8231owerful-explosion-leaves-7-invaders-dead&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Powerful explosion leaves 7 invaders dead</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 04 June 2011 01:21 Qari yousuf ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 03 – At least 7 US invaders were left dead last night after their tank was obliterated by a land mine during a firefight on the main road between Chino and Kala Khelo areas of Shahjoe district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8246:security-escort-vehicle-obliterated-near-qalat-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Security escort vehicle obliterated near Qalat city</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 04 June 2011 12:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 04 – A security escort military convoy was passing through Nawrak area near Qalat city when an IED obliterated one of their vehicles at 04:00 pm yesterday, killing all 4 puppets onboard.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8250:2-local-police-killed-in-shahjoe&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 local police killed in Shahjoe</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 04 June 2011 14:19 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 04 – Mujahideen seized the weapons and equipment of 2 local police after shooting them dead yesterday while on a motorbike in Shahjoe’s Ghulam Rabat area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8209:missiles-slam-into-nawbahar-district-headquarters&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Missiles slam into Nawbahar district headquarters</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 03 June 2011 18:59 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 03 – 3 missiles fired by Mujahideen yesterday at around dusk time slammed into Nawbahar district headquarters, causing extensive damage and casualties.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8251:joint-enemy-patrol-comes-under-armed-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Joint enemy patrol comes under armed attack</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 04 June 2011 14:38 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 04 – A joint US-Afghan patrol walked into a Mujahideen ambush yesterday in Bagh area of Arghandab district but the exact number of enemy casualties is not known.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jun 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
052040UTC Jun 11*  

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8292:6-nds-agents-killed-in-panjwaee&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 NDS agents killed in Panjwaee</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 05 June 2011 12:36 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 05 – 6 NDS agents which had come to Panjwaee’s Yakh Chah area got killed in a Mujahideen ambush at 01:00 pm yesterday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8333:4-local-police-gunned-down-near-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 local police gunned down near Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 05 June 2011 21:57 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 05 – Mujahideen seized the weapons and equipment of 4 local police puppets after shooting them dead while 3 others managed to flee alive in an attack on a room where 7 of them had gathered in Yak Lang houses located in Morwaise Maina area of Kandahar city at 12:00 m today.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8294:deadly-explosion-claims-4-invaders-lives-destroys-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadly explosion claims 4 invaders lives, destroys tank</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 05 June 2011 12:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 05 – A US tank which came out of its outpost yesterday morning was obliterated by a land mine in Arghandab’s Pir Paimal area, instantly killing all 4 invaders onboard.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8295:us-tank-shot-near-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank shot near Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 05 June 2011 12:55 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 05 – A US invaders patrol passing near Mirwaise Maina’s Panjwaee Durahi area of Kandahar city came under an armed Mujahideen attack at 11:00 am yesterday which turned into a 2 hour firefight during which 1 tank was destroyed by 82mm canon round, killing and wounding all inside besides 2 Mujahideen embracing martyrdom (may Allah grant them the highest ranks in Jannah).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8296olice-check-post-in-panjwaee-comes-under-armed-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police check post in Panjwaee comes under armed attack</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 05 June 2011 12:57 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 05 – An ANA police check post located in Panjwawee’s Mooshan area came under a Mujahideen assault at 03:00 pm yesterday however the extent of damage and casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8336:american-tank-blown-to-bits-by-land-mine&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> American tank blown to bits by land mine</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 06 June 2011 01:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 05 – An American armored tank was blown to bits by a land mine attack on their convoy, killing and wounding all 4 invaders onboard in Boldak’s Psha area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8330:4-puppets-killed-in-clash-with-mujahideen&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 puppets killed in clash with Mujahideen</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 05 June 2011 21:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, June. 05 – As many as 4 ANA puppets got killed in a firefight with Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate at 07:00 am yesterday in Nasirano Ghwandi area located near Terenkot city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8328:locals-in-terenkot-city-stab-an-ana-soldier-to-death&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Locals in Terenkot city stab an ANA soldier to death</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 05 June 2011 21:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, June. 05 – An ANA puppet was stabbed to death by locals this afternoon in Terenkot city in an apparent act of anger.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8332:us-invaders-suffer-losses-in-sanghisar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders suffer losses in Sanghisar</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 05 June 2011 21:55 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 05 – US invaders suffered fatal loses and damages, the extent of which is not known in Zhiri’s Sanghisar area after coming under armed attacks yesterday afternoon time.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8297:land-mine-in-zabul-annihilates-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Land mine in Zabul annihilates US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 05 June 2011 12:58 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 05 – Reports from Shahr Safa district say that a land mine planted by Mujahideen in Jaldak area annihilated a US tank on Friday night (June. 03) , killing and wounding all inside.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8337:joint-enemy-patrol-comes-under-armed-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Joint enemy patrol comes under armed attack</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 06 June 2011 01:55 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June, 05 – At 07:00 am today, Mujahideen ambushed a joint patrol of US-Afghan forces in Seyuri’s Gorchi village but there are no confirmed reports about the number of enemy casualties however 1 Mujahid was martyred in the half an hour firefight (may Allah accept him).</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jun 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
111015UTC Jun 11*   

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8458:firefight-and-blasts-take-place-in-zhiri-tank-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Firefight and blasts take place in Zhiri, tank destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 11 June 2011 15:01 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 11 – Mujahideen from Zhiri districts say that yesterday afternoon, a US tank was destroyed by an IED while going back to its outpost in Nalgham area, killing and wounding all inside. Reports add that a firefight also took place against US invaders in the district’s Sarkili area yesterday during which an IED detonated on them, causing further damage and casualties, the extent of which is not known. Mujahideen further say that later yesterday, an American terrorist lost his life with 2 more sustaining deadly wounds from an IED attack on their foot patrol in the mentioned district’s Sanghisar area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8447fficer-along-with-5-gunmen-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Officer along with 5 gunmen killed</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 11 June 2011 00:32 q.y.ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 10 – Abdul Mateen, the head officer of Zabul provincial police headquarters criminal branch was killed after sustaining deadly wounds while 5 of his gunmen were killed in a deadly IED b;last which destroyed their vehicle at 07:30 pm yesterday in Sinak area located near Qalat city (Zabul provincial capital).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8454:american-tank-blown-apart-in-nawbahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> American tank blown apart in Nawbahar</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 11 June 2011 14:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 11 – An American patrol tank was blown apart by a land mine at noon time yesterday, killing and wounding all invaders onboard in Nawbahar district’s Pinzo area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8448:mine-blows-apart-police-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mine blows apart police vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 11 June 2011 01:50 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 10 – At 04:00 pm yesterday, a police vehicle was blown apart by a mine in Nawrak area located near Qalat city, killing and wounding all puppets inside.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jun 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
121055UTC Jun 11*

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8488:us-invaders-suffer-fatal-losses-in-ied-blasts&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders suffer fatal losses in IED blasts</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 12 June 2011 15:02 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 12 – Mujahideen from Zhiri district say that throughout yesterday, deadly IED blasts hit US invaders foot patrol in Nada and Siyahchoe areas. It is said that the enemy medical helicopters arrived at the blasts scenes to airlift the dead and wounded soldiers however their exact numbers are not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8487:american-terrorist-sniped-in-zhiri&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> American terrorist sniped in Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 12 June 2011 14:57 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 12 – An American terrorist standing guard on top of his outpost was shot dead by a sniper yesterday in Zhiri’s Nalgham area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8492:vehicle-destroyed-in-attack-on-enemy-patrol&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Vehicle destroyed in attack on enemy patrol</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 12 June 2011 15:23 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 12 – A vehicle of ANA was left wrecked in Zhiri’s Sanghisar area late yesterday afternoon time after the enemy patrol came under an armed Mujahideen attack which also killed 2 puppets and wounded 3 others.</blockquote>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8453:the-afghanistan-of-islam-rejects-pollution-of-western-democracy&amp;catid=3:articles&amp;Itemid=5"> The Afghanistan Of Islam Rejects Pollution of Western Democracy</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 11 June 2011 12:10 Abdul Wahhab Kabuli

For 90 years the West has been trying to Westernize Afghanistan and plant the vile tree of democracy in it by way of its henchmen, but the land of Afghanistan refuses to accept this alien plant.

The first who tried to import Western ideas and spread them in this country was King Amanullah Khan who ascended the throne of power in the wake of the recovery by the Afghan people of their freedom from the English as a result of the great Jihad in the cause of Allah Almighty in 1919 CE.

After he assumed the reins of power and the situation stabilized, he became fascinated by the capitals of Europe. He visited them in a strange visit, perhaps the strangest visit undertaken by a king or ruler in recent centuries, which lasted for seven months from December 1927 CE until July 1928 CE and in which he visited the most important European countries like Italy, France, Belgium, Switzerland, Germany, Britain, Poland and the Communist Soviet Union.

After an absence of seven months, he returned to Afghanistan inspired by what he saw in the West of material progress and moral liberation. Western democracy hardened his mindset and he forgot his affiliation with the Islamic religion and the Afghan people who reject abandoning their Religion and its Islamic values in exchange for any price, no matter how lucrative.

After arriving back in Afghanistan, he wanted to turn this country within a short time into a piece of atheist Europe which followed secularism and democracy after rebelling against burning Christianity which assailed the life of the people with the tyranny of the church and the irrational and cruel clerical regime.

The king resorted to issuing laws and Western statues upon Islam and the traditions of its Mujahid people. Among them were the following, as recalled by Mir Ghallam Muhammad Ghobar, the Afghan historian and contemporary of the king, in his book Afghanistan dramseer of History.

- Sent a group of Afghan girls, traveling without a Mahram or proctor, to study in Ataturk’s Turkey.

- Introduced a group of German teachers to instruct girls in Kabul. That group was the first nucleus of the women’s liberation movement in Afghanistan, along the Western model.

- Issued orders for the coeducation of boys and girls for the first time in the history of Afghanistan.

- Issued instructions forbidding multiple wives for official employees of the state.

- Issued laws abolishing underage marriage and setting the age for legal marriage from 18 to 24 years.

He was not satisfied with issuing laws which were alien to the spirit of Islam and the rulings of Shari’ah. Indeed he was driven by his Westernizing excess to reshape the appearance of the people in the Western mold by using compulsive power. He set up signs on some of the streets of Kabul on which it was written: Women wearing the burka are forbidden to pass.

Not only this, he forced the residents of Kabul city to wear pants and a French cap, and employed the police in the markets to oversee implementation of this law and fined those who violated it. In order to save themselves from the oppression of the police and paying a fine, people would place any cap they could get on their heads, regardless whether it was civilian, military or vocational.

What was laughable was that the kuffar mud who considered the turban to be part of their religious clothing were also forced to place a cap above their turban, so that the city looked like a humorous caricature in which French caps and clothing marred dignified and innocent Afghan appearances. Moreover, the king also issued a statute forbidding the greeting (Salaam) in the Islamic manner and forced people to doff their caps in the French manner if they wanted to greet someone from afar.

This and similar strange behavior was for the sake of imposing secularism and Westernization under the banner of engaging in democracy, incited the people against this king who was smitten with Western lifestyle. The people charged him with unbelief, rebelled against him and expelled him from the country, nullified all of his Westernizing projects and forced him to flee to exil in al-Malouk (Italy) until he died there unmourned.

After that the West replayed its Westernization card again, represented by the reign of Zahir Shah which lasted forty years and in which he took Westernization measures like engaging the ministry of information to introduce Western culture to the Afghan people, summoning Western educational experts to craft educational programs suffused with the Western spirit and permitting Western countries and the Soviet Union to establish educational programs there and establishing leftist or secular parties which were working for Western democracy and distancing people and groups from serious work for Islam and hindering the role of Islam in shaping society.

The doors of the country were opened in front of imported foreign ideas and views which led to an ideological confusion within the conservative Afghan society.

All of these Westernization measures aroused the anger of the Afghan people against the king and his regime. The result of this was that the Ulema protests in anger and rejection against the Westernizing policies of the king. From another aspect, the university and institute students and teachers came out to organize work for Islam in a contemporary, organized manner. In these circumstances, the contemporary Islamic movement in Afghanistan was formed.

When the Communists saw the aggravating effects of the movement among the new generation it launched a military coup which resulted in the occupation of the Afghanistan by the Russians. European ideas began to dominate the country this time under the guise of Communism represented by the Afghan Democratic People’s Party which wanted to detach the Afghans from their Islamic religion and history, just as the Communists have done (before) in the countries of Central Asia.

The Afghans, however, rejected the Communist thought imported from Europe and announced a great Jihad against it which last two decades during the course of which they offered two million martyrs, but they did not surrender to adopted European thought.

When the Afghan established Islamic rule represented by the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, the West did not hesitate but began to plot by every method and means to eradicate this young Islamic government. The West created an alliance against it, which included all the infidel powers in the East and the West, and attacked this Muslim country again to establish democracy in the country.

They destroyed the country, killed tens of thousands and spent billions of dollars to establish democracy and ideological system in Afghanistan. But all their efforts met with failure, their money was squandered and democracy was not established in the country.

Here are the Afghan people fighting Western democracy and its heretical tenets for ten years. They are not content to accept the contamination of their faithful society with the pollution of infidel democracy and dissolute liberalism.

Why do the Afghans reject Secularism and Democracy?

It is known that historically the Afghans are a people who cling to Islam and Islam is what organizes all aspects of this people’s life, whether in the regime and politics, or in the economy and society and moral values. This is because Islam is a religion which absorbs all aspects of human life and does not need to complete itself with some other philosophies or prescriptions such as democracy, communism or other patchwork regulations.

As for democracy, it is a religion drawn up by godless Europe to save itself from the tyranny and injustice of the church and its first structure was erected on the basis of hostility to religion and rule in the name of religion.

Among the most important characteristics of democracy are the following:

1. Forbid any divine faith from organizing the affairs of mankind, because religion, in the view of democracy, is a set of restrictions which shackle human freedom. Because religion inspires its adherents with a sense of privilege and democracy rejects privilege on the basis of religion, calling instead for equality, and equality cannot be achieved unless people renounce their religion.

2. Democracy rejects being guided by divine revelation and in matters of forbidding, permitting and taking guidance it defers to human whims represented by “the majority”. The truth therefore is what is agreed upon by the majority and falsehood is what is rejected by the majority. The majority sees democracy as its god and its servant whose decree may not be violated.

3. Democracy looks to humankind with the human eye stripped of religion and creed. In democracy, there is no difference between the Muslim and the infidel, or the pious and dissolute one, because they are all human and all humans are equal in the scales of democracy. Therefore the opinion of the dissolute infidel is equivalent to that of the pious Muslim.

4. Democracy enjoins political diversity and freedom of parties on whatever basis except the basis of Islam, which says:

“And fight them until there is no more tumult or oppression, and there prevail justice and faith in Allah altogether and everywhere”. Anfal 39.

Likewise, it says “If anyone desires a religion other than Islam, never will it be accepted of him, and in the Hereafter he will be of those who have lost all spiritual good)”. Al-i-Imran 85.

But democracy says that all religions are equal, and mankind can choose to accept some or reject them all. In all these situations he is in the right and no one else is responsible for it.

5. Democracy says that mankind is free to adopt any kind of rule or regime and draft any laws or constitutions and it is not Allah Almighty – Allah forbid! – who compels mankind to follow a certain law or constitution. Rather it is mankind who chooses what they want.

6. If these ideas are the spirit of democracy and its creed, then there is no doubt that these views are kufr and contradictory to Islam. It is not possible for any Afghan or other Muslim to accept them or be silent about them in his country. The people must rebel against it and destroy it, because it infringes upon the power of Allah Almighty on earth.

The Muslim Afghan people therefore have waged war against democracy and its system of ideas, whether in the form of godless communism or in its liberal secular mold.

Then, in addition to the corruption of its ideas and concepts, democracy and its adherents in Afghanistan and the Muslim world have committed vicious crimes against the Muslims. The communists and their democratic party in Afghanistan killed almost 1.5 million Muslims for the sake of implementing their ideas and democratic principles. They turned the country to destruction and ruin, and forced almost five million people from their homes, in addition to handicapping millions of others. Our wounds from the arrows of eastern democracy had not yet healed when Western democracy under the banner of America and its allies invaded and for the past ten years has poured down upon our people millions of tons of fire, steel and poison gases. Its excuse for doing this is to “establish freedom and democracy” in the country.

Almost 100,000 children of this country have fallen victim to this democracy over the past ten years.

So for almost a century the Muslim Afghan people have been suffering from democracy and its wicked people in a way they have not suffered since the time of Genghis Khan until the 20th Century.

The destruction created by communist and liberal democracy has no precedent in the land of Afghanistan.

The West understands well that the ideas of the Afghan people will not be contaminated by the pollution of Western ideas through any centralized effort, for they will still love Jihad, freedom, and defense of religion and country. They will offer all that they own for this cause. Therefore, in its current military campaign in Afghanistan, the West has accompanied its soldiers with thousands of educational, cultural, social and economic establishments to Westernize the conservative Afghan people. The Westernizing and Christianizing establishments focus their efforts on four axes: education, media, changing the structure of the social fabric of the Afghan people and Christianizing efforts among some minority sects and the remnants of communism in Afghanistan.

In the field of education, the West has changed the educational curriculum three times in the past ten years. They have removed from it all materials and words which are connected to Jihad, defense and fervor for the Religion, and what would infuse the student with a sense that the Muslims are a community (Ummah) and that the infidels are another community. In place of these there have been substituted Western philosophical and literary definitions, such as democracy, humanism and religious tolerance, the necessity of peaceful coexistence with the kuffar and rejection of any kind of violence. Likewise they put in place definitions of of the theory of human rights, the rights of women and individual freedom according to the Western concept of these definitions. Moreover, these definitions brought political and cultural subordination and dependency on the West in the name of globalism and common needs of humanity.

In the cultural field, Western forces and establishments have set up 180 radio stations and 40 television stations, in addition to 750 monthly and daily publications. The occupiers have employed in these cultural and media establishments which they have set up the elite of thinkers, media, writers and experts in ideological warfare, and has made available to them all means of communication and influence. In the realm of changing the structure of the social fabric, Western military forces and their civilian establishments have created hundreds of administrations to change Islamic tribal society into what is called a civil society through youth and women associations, councils, shuras, technical unions and political blocs in the cities, villages and countryside. Western establishments have begun to make available to these new organizations cultural materials and are beginning to make them aware and Westernize them through conferences, seminars, classes, radio programmes and the distribution of tapes and radio sets among the people.

In the field of Christianization, Western missionary groups have spent huge sums and have bought many beggars and naïve people in the cities to form missionary cells from them. In addition they focus their efforts of educators among the minorities, like the Agakhaniyah and those who think like them among Afghanistan minorities.

They educate new converts, the missionaries have established a strong radio station which transmits in all Afghan languages, and provides them with Christian instruction and missionary methods. There is strong cooperation among the missionary and Western organizations in Afghanistan because each of them aids the work of the others.

Nonetheless, despite the zeal and size of this Westernizing battle, the variety of its methods, its multiple battlefronts, its results and impact upon members of the religious Afghan people are not great. This is because the people are faithful by disposition and they hate Western values, which have lost their shine and their credibility has been broken in the land of reality because of its coexistence with barbaric injustice, bombing, killing, dispossession and the great slaughters conducted by these Western forces in the land of Afghanistan.

In the face of all this, the people are increasingly receptive to the media of the Mujahideen, and their adherence to the dictates of religion and its pure morality because secularism, Westernization, democracy and Western establishments offer them nothing but prostitution, depravity and a departure from noble human nature.

All of this makes the people hate the West because of the folly they send to us in the name of culture, the folly they send to the land of Jihad and Martyrs in Afghanistan.

Despite all of this, the West has not despaired of Westernizing the Afghans and polluting them with the contamination of secularism and democracy, but this time through what is called “democratic Islam” which employs groups which have grown tired of Jihad and patience in the face of tribulations and have begun to be carried away in the currents of Western ideas paid for with euros and dollars, despite what they are reckoned to have done in the past for the Jihad and the Islamic movement. We will talk about them in a future article, Allah Almighty willing.

<em>Translated From The Islamic Emirate Of Afghanistan: Al-Somood Magazine Issue #59 </em></blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jun 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
140135UTC Jun 11* 

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8550:6-american-terrorists-killed-and-wounded-in-ied-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 American terrorists killed and wounded in IED attack</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 13 June 2011 21:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 13 – Mujahideen from Zhiri district say that at least 6 American terrorists were killed and wounded in an IED attack on their foot patrol yesterday afternoon in Nalgham’s Sarkili area. The limbs and other body parts of the invaders are still scattered around the blasts scene. Journalists are welcome to view the area to see for themselves the reality which is presented on a daily basis to the world by the workers of Alemarah website. Another report from the district’s Siyah Cohi area adds that a US outpost located on the banks of Arghandab river came under heavy and light arms fire late yesterday afternoon, causing the enemy deadly casualties and losses, the extent of which is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8549:2-invaders-killed-in-ied-blasts&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 invaders killed in IED blasts</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 13 June 2011 21:40 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 13 – An IED hit a US foot patrol in Shal Ghami area of Maiwand district at 11:00 pm yesterday after which another IED detonated on the invaders as they were trying to defuse it later that afternoon, claiming the lives of 2 invaders and fatally wounding 3 others.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8552:boldak-blast-takes-out-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Boldak blast takes out US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 13 June 2011 21:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 13 – An American tank in Boldak’s Yaro Karez area was blown to bits by a land mine at 11:00 pm today after which a similar blast took out the invaders crane which arrived to lift the wreckage of the tank. All invaders onboard were killed and wounded but their numbers are not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8551:2-isaf-tanks-eliminated-in-arghandab&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 ISAF tanks eliminated in Arghandab</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 13 June 2011 21:42 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 13 – 2 ISAF tanks were destroyed by land mines at around 01:00 pm yesterday, killing and wounding all inside as the enemy patrol was passing through Arghandab district’s Darzab Manda area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8513:joint-enemy-base-comes-under-mujahideen-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Joint enemy base comes under Mujahideen attack</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 12 June 2011 18:59 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 12 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate, using heavy and light weapons attacked a joint base of US-Afghan soldiers for 2 hours located in Shinki district center from 2 sides at 02:00 am today, causing the enemy deadly casualties and losses, the extent of which is not known.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jun 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
152350UTC Jun 11*  

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
Excerpted from “Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols,” <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/June11/15-06-11.htm"> 15 Jun 11</a>


> *Deadly blast kills and wounds 5 invaders* June. 15 – Reports from Sangin district say that 2 US invaders lost their lives while 3 others were severely wounded at 10:00 am today when an IED detonated on the invaders while coming out of their outpost in Haji Muhammad Fath Aka’s Paich area. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
> 
> *4 American terrorist perish in bombing* June. 15 – Some 4 US invaders were killed by a land mine blast which obliterated their tank while going over a culvert in Bala Bolak’s Arifabad area at 06:00 pm yesterday. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid
> *Zhiri IED attack leaves 3 minions dead* June. 15 – At least 3 ANA minions lost their lives with 2 more sustaining deadly wounds in Nalgham’s Payin village, Zhiri district in an IED attack on their foot patrol yesterday afternoon. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jun 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
170055UTC Jun 11*

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8602:mujahideen-repel-attack-of-us-invaders&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen repel attack of US invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 15 June 2011 01:48 Qari yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 14 – US invaders suffered fatal losses before fleeing Pashmool area of Zhiri district after coming under armed attacks while trying to carry out an attack on Mujahideen positions yesterday afternoon.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8595:american-tank-taken-out-by-roadside-bomb&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> American tank taken out by roadside bomb</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 15 June 2011 01:28 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 14 – An American tank was taken out by a roadside bomb at 09:00 am yesterday, killing and wounding all invaders inside in Shahwalikot’s Siyah Sang area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8601:commander-along-with-10-local-police-surrenders-to-mujahideen-in-charchino&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Commander along with 10 local police surrenders to Mujahideen in Charchino</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 15 June 2011 01:47 Qari yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, June. 14 – Reports from Charchino district say that a famous local police commander by the name of Tor surrendered along with 10 of his bodyguards later yesterday (June. 13) to Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate after establishing a communication channel. Report adds that the commander also surrendered 10 heavy and light weapons, 4 wireless communication radios as well as other military equipment.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8606:blasts-destroy-2-enemy-vehicles&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blasts destroy 2 enemy vehicles</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 15 June 2011 01:55 Qari yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 14 – 2 vehicles of ANA puppets were destroyed by IED’s at 10:00 am this morning, killing and wounding all puppets onboard as the enemy military convoy backed by US forces was travelling through Seyuri district’s Akhonzada Khelo area officials said, adding that the convoy was brought under armed attacks after the blasts, the details about which will be updated later as the fighting is still ongoing.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8600:us-tank-left-wrecked-near-qalat-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank left wrecked near Qalat city</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 15 June 2011 01:44 Qari yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 14 – A US tank was left wrecked by a roadside bomb, killing and wounding all inside near Qalat city.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jun 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
172350UTC Jun 11* 

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8671:8-puppets-killed-in-land-mine-blast&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 8 puppets killed in land mine blast</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 17 June 2011 23:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 17 – At 09:00 am this morning, a police vehicle was blown apart by a land mine, instantly killing all 8 puppets onboard in Khakrez’s Siyah Sang area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8690:6-police-killed-and-wounded-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 police killed and wounded in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 18 June 2011 01:46 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 17 – Mujahideen ambushed and killed 2 puppet police in Khwaja Manda area of Kandahar city at around dusk time yesterday after which 4 more puppets were killed and wounded by an IED blast while arriving for reinforcement.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8666:2-american-terrorists-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 American terrorists killed</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 17 June 2011 23:09 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 17 – At least 2 American terrorists lost their lives with 1 sustaining deadly wounds in a hand grenade and IED attack on their foot patrol late yesterday afternoon in Arghandab’s Kaghank area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8667:us-outpost-in-khakrez-comes-under-heavy-arms-fire&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US outpost in Khakrez comes under heavy arms fire</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 17 June 2011 23:10 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 17 – A US outpost in Khakrez’s Nasirano area came under heavy Mujahideen arms fire last night for about an hour, causing the invaders heavy damages and casualties however its extent is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8668:american-terrorist-loses-life-in-panjwaee-clash&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> American terrorist loses life in Panjwaee clash</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 17 June 2011 23:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 17 – A clash which took place in Taloqan area of Panjwaee district between Mujahideen and US terrorists claimed the life of one invader with 2 others badly wounded late yesterday afternoon.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8686:land-mine-hits-us-invaders&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Land mine hits US invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 18 June 2011 00:02 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 17 – Enemy medical helicopters arrived at the scene of a land mine blast which detonated on a US foot patrol at 06:00 am today, causing the invaders deadly casualties near Jilrano graveyard of Arghandab district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8688:mine-blast-blows-apart-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mine blast blows apart US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 18 June 2011 00:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 17 – A US tank passing through Drizab area of Arghandab district was targeted and blown apart by a mine blast at 11:00 am today, killing and wounding all invaders inside.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8650:american-patrol-comes-under-armed-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> American patrol comes under armed attack</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 17 June 2011 12:57 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 17 – A US 4 wheeled motorbike was left wrecked with the invaders suffering fatal casualties in a half an hour Mujahideen ambush on their patrol yesterday afternoon in Khakrez’s Baghki area. A Mujahid was also injured in the firefight.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8670:us-invaders-suffer-deadly-losses-in-zhiri-firefight&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders suffer deadly losses in Zhiri firefight</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 17 June 2011 23:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 17 – A firefight in Sanghisar area of Zhiri district yesterday afternoon caused US invaders deadly losses but their numbers are not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8677:deadly-blast-kills-6-minions&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadly blast kills 6 minions</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 17 June 2011 23:18 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, June. 17 – A land mine planted by Mujahideen in Mirabad area located near Terenkot city detonated and blew apart a police vehicle, killing all 6 minions onboard including their commander at around 10:00 am today.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8652:check-post-attacked-2-puppets-dead&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Check post attacked, 2 puppets dead</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 17 June 2011 13:00 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, June. 17 – 2 puppet police inside their check post were killed with 2 others sustaining deadly wounds yesterday afternoon when Mujahideen attacked their position located in Sarmarghab area, near Terenkot city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8665:4-vehicles-destroyed-in-attack-on-convoy&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 vehicles destroyed in attack on convoy</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 17 June 2011 23:08 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 17 – Mujahideen carried out a one and a half hour armed attack on a NATO logistical convoy while passing through Qayyum Kala area of Shahjoe area at 04:00 pm yesterday, resulting in the destruction of 4 escort security vehicles, killing and wounding all inside besides 2 Mujahideen injured.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8674:shinki-ied-takes-out-police-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Shinki IED takes out police vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 17 June 2011 23:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 17 – A police vehicle was left wrecked with all minions onboard killed and wounded by an IED blast at 09:00 am yesterday morning in Shinki districts Nari Tuwi area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://shahamat-english.com/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8673olice-vehicle-destroyed-in-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police vehicle destroyed in attack</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 17 June 2011 23:15 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 17 – A Mujahideen ambush on a police patrol in Shinki’s Zhira Kala area destroyed 1 enemy vehicle, killing and wounding all puppets inside.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jun 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
192100UTC Jun 11*

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
RC South attack claims, excerpted from “Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols,” <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/June11/19-06-11.htm">19 Jun 11</a>


> *5 invaders killed and wounded in IED attack* June. 19 – A US foot patrol in Sangin’s Sarwan Kala was struck by an ED attack at 05:00 pm yesterday, killing 2 invaders and fatally wounding 3 others. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
> 
> *Land mines kill 2 invaders, tank eliminated* June. 19 – A US tank was blown apart by a land mine near Kofki’s Malangyano graveyard, Babaji region at 09:00 am today while patrolling the area, killing and wounding all invaders inside. Mujahideen further add that 2 more US invaders were killed and 2 wounded a few moments later in a similar blast on their foot patrol while coming out of their check post in Adi Bagh area. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi
> 
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jun 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
230055UTC Jun 11* 
  
<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
RC South attack claims, <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english.htm">excerpted from Voice of Jihad English-language web page, accessed 22 Jun 11</a> - Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/58510320/Voj-Eng-Minimalist-230045utc-Jun-11"> here</a>


> *6 minions killed in Ma’ruf ambush*
> KANDAHAR, June. 22 – Mujahideen exchanged fire with cowardly police for 2 hours in Mihrab village of Ma’ruf district after ambushing their patrol at 10:00 am during which 6 puppets were killed, the corpses of whom were lying at the battle scene till end of the day.
> 
> *US tank taken out by canon fire, 4 invaders killed and wounded*
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jun 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
240145UTC Jun 11*
  
<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
RC South attack claims, <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english.htm">excerpted from Voice of Jihad English-language web page, accessed 22 Jun 11</a> - Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/58595245/Voj-Eng-Minimalist-240140utc-Jun-11">here</a>


> *11 invaders killed and wounded in Panjwaee
> *KANDAHAR, June. 23 – Late yesterday afternoon time, at least 11 US invaders got killed and wounded in a Mujahideen ambush attack on their patrol in Mooshan area of Panjwaee district.
> 
> *Commander and 3 gunmen killed in airstrikes
> ...


<hr />
*Statement of Islamic Emirate regarding Obama’s announcement of the withdrawal of a limited number of US troops from Afghanistan*


> American President Barack Obama, who had given hope to his nation of withdrawing troops from the exhaustive Afghan war one and half year earlier, finally announced that 10000 soldiers will be withdrawn by the end of this year.
> 
> Barack Obama made his announcement of withdrawing 10000 troops in the whole year at a time when the American nation’s hatred for this war has reached a tipping point. A recent poll suggested that most Americans want to bring the occupation of Afghanistan to an end as quickly as possible and want all American soldiers to be removed from this futile war.
> 
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Jun 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
250205UTC Jun 11*

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
RC South attack claims, <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english.htm">excerpted from Voice of Jihad English-language web page, accessed 22 Jun 11</a> - Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/58667366/VOJ-ENG-MIN-24-JUN-11-250205UTC-JUN-11">here</a>


> *2 invaders killed in Zhiri*
> KANDAHAR, June. 24 – At least 2 US invaders were killed and several others wounded in Sanghisar’s Malangyano village, Zhiri district.  A similar attack yesterday afternoon Nalgham area forced cowardly US invaders out, leaving behind military equipment which was later seized by Mujahideen.
> 
> *Arghandab blast hits US invaders*
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Jun 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
252335UTC Jun 11* 

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8597:8-american-terrorists-killed-and-wounded-in-zhiri-attacks&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 8 American terrorists killed and wounded in Zhiri attacks</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 25 June 2011 11:50 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 25 – Reports from Zhiri district say that Mujahideen, using heavy and light weapons attacked a US base, located in Pashmool area for half an hour last night but the extent of damage and casualties caused is not known. Similarly, at least 3 US invaders got killed in Sanghisar area from a Mujahideen ambush on their foot patrol. Some 5 more US invaders were also killed and wounded yesterday in a clash with Mujahideen in the mentioned areas Mullayano village.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8593owerful-explosion-claims-8-invaders-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Powerful explosion claims 8 invaders lives</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 25 June 2011 11:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 25 – Mujahideen firstly clashed with US invaders in Maiwand district’s Azeem Karez area late yesterday afternoon time after which a powerful IED was detonated on the invaders as they gathered around its vicinity, leaving 8 American terrorists dead and several others with deadly wounds.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8591:7-us-tanks-eliminated-in-boldak-attacks&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 7 US tanks eliminated in Boldak attacks</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 25 June 2011 10:57 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 25 – Mujahideen reporting from Boldak district say that early yesterday morning, a huge US military convoy arrived to Kandilso Shila area to carry out an operation when it came under armed and IED attacks. Mujahideen officials say that 7 US tanks and 1 Ford Ranger 4WD vehicle were destroyed in the attacks, killing and wounding around 35 invaders and forcing them to flee the area by 10:00 pm at night. 2 Mujahideen were also injured by enemy cross fire.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8595olice-commander-killed-in-arghandab&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police commander killed in Arghandab</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 25 June 2011 11:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 25 – Pik Assadullah, a local police commander was killed by Mujahideen in Arghandab’s Sokhchala area yesterday in a guerilla attack.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8588olice-patrol-attacked-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police patrol attacked in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 25 June 2011 10:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 25 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in Kandahar city’s Familo area carried out an armed attack on a police patrol at 09:00 pm last night but the exact number of losses inflicted on the enemy is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8594olice-vehicle-blown-apart-by-land-mine&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police vehicle blown apart by land mine</a>
*
<blockquote>Saturday, 25 June 2011 11:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 25 – A police vehicle was targeted and blown apart by a land mine last night in Lashkargah Durahi area of Maiwand district, killing and wounding all puppets onboard. Meanwhile this morning in the mentioned district’s Malang Karez area, a US base was hot by missiles this morning however the extent of damage and casualties caused is not known. Another report adds US invaders inside their outpost suffered fatal losses and casualties when 5 missiles fired by Mujahideen slammed inside their base in Kala Shamir area of Maiwand district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8598:missiles-slam-into-kandahar-airfield&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Missiles slam into Kandahar airfield</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 25 June 2011 11:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 25 – Earlier today, Mujahideen fired missiles at Kandahar airfield from which 2 slammed inside it, causing deadly casualties and losses, the extent of which is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8681:2-police-minions-killed-as-mine-rips-through-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 police minions killed as mine rips through vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 25 June 2011 16:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, June. 25 – A mine planted by Mujahideen in Khanqa area located near Terenkot city ripped through a police vehicle, instantly killing both the minions onboard.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8587:nato-logistical-convoy-attacked-2-vehicles-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO logistical convoy attacked, 2 vehicles destroyed</a>
*
<blockquote>Saturday, 25 June 2011 10:47 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 25 – Some 9 puppets escorting a NATO logistical convoy were killed and wounded and 2 others their vehicles destroyed at 04:00 pm yesterday in Shahjoe’s Qayyum Kala area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8676:enemy-military-convoy-attacked&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy military convoy attacked</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 25 June 2011 16:07 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 25 – At 02:00 pm today, Mujahideen carried out a 40 minute armed attack on an ISAF invaders military convoy passing through Nawbahar district’s Pinzo area, causing the enemy deadly casualties, the exact numbers of which are not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8596:ied-hits-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED hits US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 25 June 2011 11:50 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 25 – A US tank was destroyed in an IED attack at 08:00 am this morning, killing and wounding all invaders inside near Kharano Koti area of Shahr-e-Safa district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8592:ied-obliterates-american-armored-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED obliterates American armored tank</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 25 June 2011 10:58 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 25 – In Musa Khel area located near Qalat city, an American armored tank was obliterated by an IED at 05:30 pm yesterday, killing and wounding all invaders inside.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jun 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
272310UTC Jun 11*

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8734:roadside-bomb-destroys-police-vehicle-3-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Roadside bomb destroys police vehicle, 3 killed</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 27 June 2011 09:58 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 27 – A police vehicle was obliterated by a roadside bomb in Dahli Band area of Shahwalikot district, instantly killing 3 minions and severely wounding 4 others onboard yesterday afternoon time.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8693:us-tank-destroyed-by-cannon-fire&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank destroyed by cannon fire</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 26 June 2011 07:07 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 26 – All American terrorists onboard their patrol tank were killed and wounded when Mujahideen destroyed it with 82 mm cannon round at 02:00 pm yesterday afternoon in Zhiri district’s Kolak area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8685:ied-detonates-on-us-invaders&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED detonates on US invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 26 June 2011 04:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 26 – Enemy medical helicopters arrived to Panjwaee’s Mooshan area to airlift the dead and wounded US invaders from an IED blast which detonated on their foot patrol at 06:00 pm yesterday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8775:blast-rips-through-us-tank-in-takhtapul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast rips through US tank in Takhtapul</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 27 June 2011 18:29 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 27 – A US invaders tank was destroyed by an IED, killing and wounding all invaders onboard in Takhtapul districts Mullahyed area at 01:00 pm today.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8738:ied-hits-us-tank-in-khakrez&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED hits US tank in Khakrez</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 27 June 2011 12:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 27 – A US invaders tank was destroyed after hitting an IED, killing and wounding all inside in Khakrez’s Nasiro area at 06:00 am this morning.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8739:us-tank-taken-out-by-roadside-bomb&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank taken out by roadside bomb</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 27 June 2011 12:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 27 – All invaders inside their tank were killed and wounded at around dusk time yesterday when a roadside bomb ripped through it in Azam Kala area of Daman district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8737:kandahar-airfield-hit-in-missile-strike&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar airfield hit in missile strike</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 27 June 2011 12:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 27 – Mujahideen at dusk time yesterday carried out missile strikes on Kandahar airfield, one of the largest enemy bases in Afghanistan during which 1 missile hit inside but the extent of damage and casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8730:5-police-killed-weapons-seized&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 police killed, weapons seized</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 27 June 2011 09:55 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 27 – Mujahideen seized the weapons and equipment of 5 puppet police after shooting them dead in an ambush in Sohi village, located near Shinki district center.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8687:deadly-blast-leaves-2-police-dead&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadly blast leaves 2 police dead</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 26 June 2011 04:12 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 26 – 2 puppet police were left dead by an IED explosion while trying to defuse it at around 04:00 pm yesterday in Qala Rasheed area of Shomolzo district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8728olice-officer-shot-dead-in-qalat-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police officer shot dead in Qalat city</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 27 June 2011 09:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 27 – As part of Badr operations, 2 Mujahideen on a motorbike shot dead the head police officer of Qalat city’s 10th Housa in a guerilla attack at 03:00 pm yesterday in the mentioned city before safely leaving the area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8727:mujahideen-attack-joint-enemy-base&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen attack joint enemy base</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 27 June 2011 09:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 27 – A huge fire broke out last night inside a joint US-Afghan military base located in Daichopan district center after Mujahideen attacked it with heavy and light weapons for about 1 hour however the exact damage and casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8692olice-check-post-comes-under-mujahideen-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Police check post comes under Mujahideen attack</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 26 June 2011 07:07 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 26 – A police check post in Bagh area of Arghandab district came under a Mujahideen attack at 01:00 pm yesterday, causing the enemy deadly casualties and damages, the extent of which is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8690:ana-tank-destroyed-in-missile-strikes&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> ANA tank destroyed in missile strikes</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 26 June 2011 07:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 26 – Mujahideen, at 04:30 pm yesterday carried out missile strikes on an ANA military convoy, destroying 1 tank as well as killing and wounding all 4 minions inside in Shah Hassan Khel area of Shahjoe district.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Jun 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
280010UTC Jun 11* 

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8786:8-invaders-killed-and-wounded-as-mine-detonates-on-gathering&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 8 invaders killed and wounded as mine detonates on gathering</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 28 June 2011 07:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 28 – US invaders had gathered in Panjwaee’s Zangawat area when Mujahideen detonated a remote-controlled mine on them, killing and wounding 9 at around 08:00 am this morning, the limbs and body part of some are still scattered around the blast scene.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8783:3-us-tank-so-far-eliminated-in-enemy-operation&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 US tank so far eliminated in enemy operation</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 28 June 2011 07:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 28 – Mujahideen from Zhiri state that early this morning, US invader backed by their puppets under the leadership of Commander Razziq have started and operation in Nalgham and Nadi areas against Mujahideen during which, 3 US tanks have so far been eliminated by land mines so far, killing and wounding all invaders inside. It is said that the enemy operation is still ongoing at the moment, more details about which will be updated later.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8791:american-armored-tank-annihilated-in-zhiri&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> American armored tank annihilated in Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 28 June 2011 09:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 28 – An American tank was left wrecked in Zhiri’s Siyah Choi area at 07:00 am today when a roadside bomb annihilated it, killing and wounding all invaders inside.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8785:american-tank-blown-apart-in-maiwand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> American tank blown apart in Maiwand</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 28 June 2011 07:40 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 28 – A US invaders tank was blown apart by a land mine in Maiwand district’s Azeem Jan Karez area, killing and wounding all inside yesterday afternoon time.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8780:roadside-bomb-rips-through-police-vehicle-4-killed-and-wounded&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Roadside bomb rips through police vehicle, 4 killed and wounded</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 28 June 2011 07:38 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, June. 28 – At around 03:30 pm yesterday, a police vehicle was destroyed when a roadside bomb ripped through it Pirzo area of Khas Uruzgan district, killing and wounding all 4 puppets onboard.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8779:terenkot-airfield-struck-by-missiles&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Terenkot airfield struck by missiles</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 28 June 2011 07:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, June. 28 – 4 missiles fire by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate slammed into Terenkot airfield at around 06:00 pm yesterday, causing deadly casualties and losses the extent of which is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8792:4-puppets-killed-in-attack-on-convoy&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 puppets killed in attack on convoy</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 28 June 2011 09:36 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 28 – A security escort vehicle was destroyed, leaving all 4 puppets onboard dead when Mujahideen carried out an armed attack on a NATO logistical convoy at noon time in Shahjoe’s Qara Bagho area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8787:2-police-killed-in-shomolzo-fighting&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 police killed in Shomolzo fighting</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 28 June 2011 09:33 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 28 – A police foot patrol was attacked by Mujahideen in Shomolzo’s Nasrullah Khelo last night during which 2 puppets were killed, the corpses of whom lay in the area till morning time.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8784:qalat-blast-takes-out-police-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Qalat blast takes out police vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 28 June 2011 07:40 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 28 – All puppet police onboard their vehicle were killed and wounded when a roadside bomb ripped through it at 11:00 pm last night in Qalat city.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jun 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
300125UTC Jun 11*

<hr />
<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8852:mujahideen-kill-8-minions-in-zhiri&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 8 minions in Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 29 June 2011 16:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 29 – A Mujahideen ambush on an ANA puppets foot patrol in Zhiri’s Nalgham area at 08:00 am claimed the lives of 8 puppets while 6 others were seriously wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8847:kandahars-minister-of-hajj-and-islamic-affairs-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar’s minister of Hajj and Islamic Affairs killed</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 29 June 2011 16:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 29 – Abdullah Haleem, the minister of Hajj and Islamic Affairs of Kandahar province was gunned down and killed by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in a guerilla attack as part of operation Badr in Chawni area of Kandahar city as the stooge puppet was on his way to his home from his office. It should be mentioned that the previous Islamic Affairs minister (Taimori) was also killed in the city’s Maiwand Jada area from a bomb explosion. Another report from the city’s Shakarpur Darwaza area adds that a police on patrol on the area was also shot dead by Mujahideen at noon time today.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8837:brutal-police-officer-killed-in-zhiri-motorbike-seized&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Brutal police officer killed in Zhiri, motorbike seized</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 29 June 2011 09:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 29 – Shah Muhammd, a famous and brutal local police officer was killed by Mujahideen in a guerilla attack in Makwano area of Zhiri district at 08:00 am today before safely leaving the area along with his motorbike.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8857:nds-agent-shot-dead-in-panjwaee-bazaar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> NDS agent shot dead in Panjwaee bazaar</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 29 June 2011 17:45 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 29 – At noon time today, an agent of NDS was shot dead by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate while walking along in Panjwaee district bazaar.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8834:heavy-fighting-taking-place-in-maiwand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Heavy fighting taking place in Maiwand</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 29 June 2011 09:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 29 – Report from Maiwand district say that heavy fighting broke last night when Mujahideen attacked those US invaders which landed in Kala Shamir’s Mandozo area by helicopters last night to carry out an operation. Mujahideen say that the fighting is still ongoing this morning (11:00 am) during which a land mine detonated on the invaders, killing 2 besides more casualties caused to the invaders from firefights. More details about the fighting will be updated later.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8858:us-tank-and-trailer-eliminated-in-attacks&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank and trailer eliminated in attacks</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 29 June 2011 17:46 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KADAHAR, June. 29 – Reports from Pashmool area of Zhiri district say that a US invaders tank was destroyed by a land mine while a trailer was destroyed later this afternoon by PRG fire. All invaders onboard the vehicles were killed and wounded however their numbers are not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8819:blast-in-kandahar-hits-police-patrol&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast in Kandahar hits police patrol</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 29 June 2011 06:15 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, June. 29 – An IED blast hit a police foot patrol at 10:00 pm last night, causing deadly casualties, the extent of which is not known in Kandahar city’s Baro Daraza area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8849:barbaric-invaders-martyr-3-innocent-children-in-char-chino&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Barbaric invaders martyr 3 innocent children in Char Chino</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 29 June 2011 16:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, June. 29 – A mortar round fired by barbaric ISAF invaders from their outpost, located near Char Chino district center last night landed inside the house of Haji Ghulam Aka, martyring 3 innocent children as well as wounding 2 others.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8839:zabul-provincial-police-chief-wounded-in-bombing&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Zabul provincial police chief wounded in bombing</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 29 June 2011 09:55 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 29 – Reports from Qalat city say that at around 09:00 am this morning, a roadside bomb hit the vehicle of Jilani Khan Farahi, the provincial police chief of Zabul, killing and wounding all minions onboard in Kakarhano area. According to sources, the intended target, Jilani Khan Farahi is seriously wounded and in a critical condition in the provincial PRT building, undergoing treatment.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8838:invaders-drone-shot-down-in-arghandab&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Invaders drone shot down in Arghandab</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 29 June 2011 09:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 29 – In Zabul provinces Arghandab district, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate shot down a drone (unmanned aerial vehicle) in Surkh Sang area yesterday afternoon, the wreckage of which is still lying at the crash scene today.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8836:arghandab-blast-eliminates-police-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Arghandab blast eliminates police vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 29 June 2011 09:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 29 – Mujahideen detonated a remote-controlled mine on a police vehicle in Argahandab’s Surkh Sang area last night, killing and wounding all puppets onboard.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8848:enemy-vehicle-eliminated-in-shahjoe&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Enemy vehicle eliminated in Shahjoe</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 29 June 2011 16:12 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 29 – A land mine planted by Mujahideen in Shahjoe’s Qayyum Kala area ripped through a police vehicle at 11:00 am today, killing and wounding all puppets onboard.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.net/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=8853:american-base-attacked&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> American base attacked</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 29 June 2011 16:17 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, June. 29 – An American invaders base in Arghandab district’s Surkh Sang area was attacked by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate last night during which a number of heavy arms fire landed inside the base, causing deadly casualties and losses, the extent of which is not known.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------

